# Babies ! Albino Long Fin Pleco



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Last batch is discus tank probably became nice meal for the discus during the vacation.

Move the male and 2 females into a 25g. Two week later 10-12 babies are out and males still guarding some in the cave 

Thanks Smiladon for the breeding group.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice job, Gordon. Good looking fish.

I have some lf albinos about 2 weeks old, if you care to swap babies. Nothing like freshening up the gene pool


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Sure. I would let them settle a bit and me settle a bit 

Will meet up with you may around boxing day.

Gordon


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

gklaw said:


> Last batch is discus tank probably became nice meal for the discus during the vacation.
> 
> Move the male and 2 females into a 25g. Two week later 10-12 babies are out and males still guarding some in the cave
> 
> Thanks Smiladon for the breeding group.


Congrats, Gordon !!!!!

Nice plecos. I like them when they grow bigger.


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*I wanna get some more LFBN.*


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

please hook me up with some babies when they are big enough


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Nice looking male pleco. Congrats on the babies


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Smiladon said:


> please hook me up with some babies when they are big enough


Of course Smiladon !


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

pleco breeding, interesting. wonder know how big are the parents. is it easy breeding ? need some special skills ? thx.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

I am no expert, but another 3 batches hatch since the first psot on 12-05-2010.

I don't do much with the tank. It is somewhat heavily planted. I don't believe in special skill - I'm too lazy and busy .

1st batch turned discus food
2nd batch almost all vanished
3rd batch,12 or so survived hatching outside of cave
4th batch just came out of cave, there must have be over 20 babies, not sure how many will survive.


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 10, 2010)

the special skill is not interfering!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

This daddy is one busy guy. The last batch just cleared out of the cave and he is sitting on another huge batch of egss already !


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Lucky lucky you.....if you decide to sell/give some away keep me in mind....I have 5 BNP Silvertip wouldn't mind having a variety..... BTW....I will be testing my water on the 70 gal and if all is good I will be taking down your loaner...wish me luck....fingers crossed...that I didn't lose too much bacteria through the whole ordeal....


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

The baby looks good. If you have extras you want to sell I am not too far from you.


----------



## agresfish (Mar 2, 2011)

Cool. Keep it up


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

target said:


> The baby looks good. If you have extras you want to sell I am not too far from you.


If you don't mind them too small. I can sell 4 for $10. The last batch is a littel bit over 1cm. May have about 15 in there.


----------

